# Edisto Beach Regulations?



## csxjohn (Jun 23, 2014)

We will be staying at the Ocean Ridge resort on Edisto Island in a couple weeks.

I'd like to know if there are any regs similar to those in and near Myrtle Beach regarding tents and shelters on the beach?

I'm planning on picking up a couple of these to take with us and don't want to have to leave them in the car.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BI39KMW/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_vU4Ptb1QQG9B3

I did a search and did not find anything but sometimes news travels slowly in resort areas when it come to regulations that may reflect negatively on the area.

I'm wondering if Wyndham has anything on the beach for shelter from the sun  also.

Thank you.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 23, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> We will be staying at the Ocean Ridge resort on Edisto Island in a couple weeks.
> 
> I'd like to know if there are any regs similar to those in and near Myrtle Beach regarding tents and shelters on the beach?
> 
> ...



When I stayed at Edisto Island, I do not remember seeing any Wyndham Rules.  The beaches did have some signs, but I do not remember what they say.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 23, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> We will be staying at the Ocean Ridge resort on Edisto Island in a couple weeks.
> 
> I'd like to know if there are any regs similar to those in and near Myrtle Beach regarding tents and shelters on the beach?
> 
> ...



Wyndham has a covered cabana around the middle of the beach strip.  Here is a link to the beach regulations.  

http://www.townofedistobeach.com/visitors/Beach-Regulations.aspx

I don't see anything the prohibits tents.  

I hope you already know that Edisto is a WORLD away from Myrtle Beach.  We love the totally laid-back retreat, but not everyone does.  

Enjoy.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you both.  

I did see that list of rules but was just looking to see if anything new recently happened.

And yes, this area will be what we like.  I will never go back to Myrtle Beach in the summer.  The traffic is horrendous and if you want to eat at meal time, good luck getting to a restaurant and finding seating.  Not a vaca for me.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 24, 2014)

To the OP this is a resort for total R & R and a resort to enjoy a beach in private.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 25, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP this is a resort for total R & R and a resort to enjoy a beach in private.



Thank you, that's what I'm looking for but we neet protection from the sun and like the shelters better than the umbrellas.  I'm going to pick two similar to the one above and take them with us.


----------



## ilenekm (Jun 25, 2014)

I have used both a tent and sportbrella on Edisto Beach with no issues. But I have also used them at Ocean Boulevard.
 There were a lot of tents on the beach last time we were at OB. Has anything changed that they are no longer allowed?


----------



## amycurl (Jun 25, 2014)

Parts of Edisto's beach can be highly eroded at high tide (i.e. steep), and *incredibly* windy. When we rented a house there for a week one summer, the beach we were near simply wouldn't have accommodated one of those shelters, and even if it was flat enough, it would have blown away.

Maybe the area around the Wyndham is flatter? And less windy?

I loved Edisto, in general, but like the beach on HHI more.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 25, 2014)

ilenekm said:


> I have used both a tent and sportbrella on Edisto Beach with no issues. But I have also used them at Ocean Boulevard.
> There were a lot of tents on the beach last time we were at OB. Has anything changed that they are no longer allowed?



This is the thread that brought the issue to my attention.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208053=myrtle+beach+safety

Friends just got back from Myrtle Beach and were threatened with a $300 fine because the officer thought he warned them the day before but they had just arrived that day.

I think they're serious about it.



amycurl said:


> Parts of Edisto's beach can be highly eroded at high tide (i.e. steep), and *incredibly* windy. When we rented a house there for a week one summer, the beach we were near simply wouldn't have accommodated one of those shelters, and even if it was flat enough, it would have blown away.
> 
> Maybe the area around the Wyndham is flatter? And less windy?
> 
> I loved Edisto, in general, but like the beach on HHI more.



That could make it tricky, thanks.


----------



## ilenekm (Jun 26, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> This is the thread that brought the issue to my attention.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208053=myrtle+beach+safety
> 
> ...



Maybe I need to reconsider my vacation plans then.  I burn really easily but love the beach. My sportbrella has let me enjoy the experience without worrying about the sun


----------



## NHTraveler (Jun 26, 2014)

amycurl said:


> Maybe the area around the Wyndham is flatter? And less windy?



I have been here once...so far.  There is a beach next to the Bay Point location (Wyndham) that is flat and has plenty of room for tents and umbrellas (as far as I know, they are allowed).  It is more on the Sound side, but there are still waves.  The ocean side beaches on the island can be rough and the sand is like sand paper...due to the waves breaking up shells and stuff.  Wear water shoes if you walk the beach there...lol.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 26, 2014)

ilenekm said:


> Maybe I need to reconsider my vacation plans then.  I burn really easily but love the beach. My sportbrella has let me enjoy the experience without worrying about the sun



We have purchased clothing from the Coolabar company because my wife has started breaking out in hives when exposed to the sun.  Ah, the joys of getting old.

I also bought some shirts because I find it much easier than trying to keep sunscreen applied, much easier.

http://www.coolibar.com/home.jsp?s_kwcid=adwordskt&gclid=CKTJlMm6l78CFTJo7AodC0EARA

We also bought an umbrella big enough for one person but they  a larger one that would probably be what you may want to look at.

http://www.coolibar.com/category/Sun-Accessories/Umbrellas-Shelters/pc/2264/2297.uts



I suspect the new laws are more about revenue for the beach vendors than for the safety forces.

It can't be any harder to get around a self standing Sunbrella structure than it is  to get around an umbrella shelter.  I understand the canopies that need guy lines but not the others.

I was skeptical of the Coolibar shirts but they really work, I gave them a good test on Daytona Beach.  I still have to use the sun screen on my face, neck, hands, legs and feet but it's easy for me to apply there.

They are always running sales so I never pay the full list price for their products.


----------



## Becky (Jun 28, 2014)

Edisto still allows tents on the beach. Just returned and the beach has washed on certain ends near the rocks. The opposite end will have plenty of room. 10 tents this week were lined up near my family's house. You may want to get your spot early and also watch the tides. High tide limits the amount of beach available to use.

The end near Wyndham is very calm.  Less wind. The opposite end closer to the Pavilion has more waves and usually a good breeze. 

Beach access is usually provided at almost every block.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 28, 2014)

Becky said:


> Edisto still allows tents on the beach. Just returned and the beach has washed on certain ends near the rocks. The opposite end will have plenty of room. 10 tents this week were lined up near my family's house. You may want to get your spot early and also watch the tides. High tide limits the amount of beach available to use.
> 
> The end near Wyndham is very calm.  Less wind. The opposite end closer to the Pavilion has more waves and usually a good breeze.
> 
> Beach access is usually provided at almost every block.



Thanks for the update on the current conditions there, we leave Friday.  I ended up buying a large shelter from Coolibar.

http://www.coolibar.com/product/Sha...n-Shade-Tripod/pc/2335/c/0/sc/2297/155599.uts

Thank you all for your help here on this subject.


----------

